# Some pretty good shots of my cichlids



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Just a few pics. mind the ragged fins. At first the GT beat everyone into submission, then the convicts started settling some aggression between them and the smallest is a little beaten up









Anyway, hope you guys aren't too sick of em yet. After a year you've seen quite a bit of these guys


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great lookin fish and pics


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

damn eltwitcho , youre pics get better every time i see them , the first shot is my favourite , nice green terror


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice white saum!! How big is it?

You got some crazy photography skillz.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great pic,s men look,s great


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woooww they pics are awesome.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

How about a full tank shot man?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow!







i really like that GT dude. I dunno why mine never developed scales like yours but! glad you have a keeper


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow nice shots twitch









but seriously, get those scratches outta the glass :rasp:

gotta love the GT man, my favorite cichlids, i just picked up myself a 2" orange saum, and i love him alredy, yours looks great, i had a shot at a BEAUTIFUL male white saum, but im really not a fan of em, but yours looks great


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

All the fish look really good.

Nice photography there bro.


----------

